# Cypripedium 2012 @ Riedisheim



## Kavanaru (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, at least out of 8 plants, 5 have survived and started to grow... The other three are still alive, and I hope they will start growing soon...  

Very happy as this is my first try with this group... And I was affraid how they would do this first winter. I was planning to plant them in te garden, but had some troubbles with the work they were doing outside, and the gardener finished working end of November last year (already had frost those days). I received the plants in October, so I decided to keep them in pots in the basement of the house (a small room which has an opening to the outside, so the temps were always around 4C)

The plants in the large pots are:

Gisela
Ulla Silkens
Emil
Hank Small - two growth above ground
Ursel - two growth above ground
Gisela 'Pastel' - just starting to show a growth

The two smaller black pots joined the crew later on, and I was told not to repot them (both have started to grow this season):

Oliver 
Sebastian




Cypripedium boxes by kavanaru, on Flickr




Cyp. Hank Small by kavanaru, on Flickr




Cyp. Ursel by kavanaru, on Flickr




Cyp. Sebastian by kavanaru, on Flickr




Cyp. Oliver by kavanaru, on Flickr

All of them will be planted on the ground for the next season...


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 26, 2012)

This was my original post: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22972&highlight=Gisela+ursel


----------



## Dido (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on this nice noses, we looking forward to see them bloom.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 26, 2012)

Dido said:


> Congrats on this nice noses, we looking forward to see them bloom.



Me as well, thanks!


----------



## Marc (Mar 27, 2012)

Big crates you planted them in, any reason for it?

Looking forward to seeing them bloom


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Marc said:


> Big crates you planted them in, any reason for it?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them bloom



Well, since I had no clue about how to grow them in containers I asked for advice... Among the advice received was he following article http://culturesheet.org/_media/users:nanoj:nanoj_16_1:martin_4-11.pdf which was highly recommended... So, I decided to follow it... . On the other hand, these plants had a lot of roots, and they have been spread and covered 50% of the surface of the containers. OK, not completely covered, but when you join the tips of the roots with an imaginary line, you have about half of the surface enclosed.


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2012)

By the way where did you get oliver

Is it the cross of Lothar Pinkepank X calceolus

I only have Oli LP X Kentucky


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 27, 2012)

really interesting article,
and it is so true what he writes............


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Dido said:


> By the way where did you get oliver
> 
> Is it the cross of Lothar Pinkepank X calceolus
> 
> I only have Oli LP X Kentucky



Yeap, that's it  it is a present from a friend who bought at a show in Switzerland...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking promising!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 30, 2012)

3 more have started to see the light 




Cypripedium Gisela by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 30, 2012)

Cypripedium Emil by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 30, 2012)

Cypripedium Gisela 'Pastel' by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 30, 2012)

Very Nice!! I checked mine & a few more are also poking their heads up!! I put a cover on them the past few nights do to the temps below freezing.. Tonight they are calling for some snow 1-3 inches!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 31, 2012)

At us is cold again too, hope it goeas not to deep agaian. 

I am happy that I let stay my formosanum in the cooler.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 4, 2012)

Dido said:


> At us is cold again too, hope it goeas not to deep agaian.
> 
> I am happy that I let stay my formosanum in the cooler.




hey,

dont make so much trouble..............
do it the "hakone style" :rollhappy:


they are so cheap, 
just buy 6-shoots plants 
from netherlands nurseries for 25 euros / 30 USD on ebay.

and throw it away ......in autumn.....................







OK, OK , just kidding.
cheers


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2012)

I did it and baught such a cheap one yesterday, 8 noses and one which tried to come out on the bottem, at least 2 will flower soon. 

Will post a picture later, oh well my seedlings I paied 3€ 4 years ago and still have 1 or 2 left to wait, 2 bigger one should flower this year, they are in the soil. 

§ years agao I baught a flsk of a late growing one a vendor told me, last year one was left outside, it shows up really late, so I hope it will come again this year.....


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice progress on the Cyps Ramon.

I'm trying to get hold of some "Gardenorchid" ( produced by Antura )cypripediums as well. Allthough they are produced in the Netherlands they are easier to find in Germany then in the Netherlands itself. Going to do some looking around in the coming days.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)

You people have no idea how lucky you are.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 5, 2012)

NYEric said:


> You people have no idea how lucky you are.



I will not sing victory until they have survived at least 2 years and look like well stablished plants... This winter was not cold enough and the summer promises to be very hot... Let's see...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)

But, some of your hybrids are made using American plants that are harder to get here than they are in EU!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, on that point, you might be right


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 5, 2012)

And today, they looked like this...
(ok, I know, maybe a boring thad, but I am keeping also for my records, and because I am quite happy they have survived so far and are still growing )



Cyp. Gisela by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cyp. Emil by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cyp. Gisela 'Pastel' by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cyp. Hank Small by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cyp. Sebastian by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cyp. Ursel by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cyp. Ulla Silkens by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cyp. Oliver by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Ruth (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice, and good luck! I have to ask "what are the little blue buttons"?


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

My guess is that it is "Blaukorn" a slow release fertilizer similar to osmocote.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 6, 2012)

They are actually Slugs Pellets.... But there is also some 'Blaukorn' mixed in the substrate...


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2012)

They luck good, keep them coming


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 6, 2012)

Great starts!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 30, 2012)

getting started in the season 




Cypripedium Ursel by kavanaru, on Flickr

due to sudden windy (stormy) weather, I was forced to stalk all plants (except Regina, which is still pretty low)... 

Question, I have the feeling the plants have a pretty weak stem, is that normal? 

Furthermore, Cyp. Sebastian is a very small plant ( ca. 5 inches tall), and I was not expecting it to bloom this year. However, it is blooming... should I cut the flower and let the plant get stronger or not?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice. keep us posted.


----------



## Dido (Apr 30, 2012)

Cutting spike is sometimes better I do it for weak plants. 

Nice flowering Ursel congrats on that one


----------



## Kavanaru (May 1, 2012)

update...




Cypripedium Ursel by kavanaru, on Flickr

Sebastian... I have decided to cut off the flower after taking the photo (thanks for the advice, Dido!)



Cypripedium Sebastian by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cypripedium Sebastian by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2012)

Lovely Ursel. I think you'll find the stems will become more sturdy as the plants establish - its all in the root stock.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Kyushu.. thats good to know  still a bit unsure with genus...


----------



## Kavanaru (May 9, 2012)

Now, the turn for 

Gisela 'Pastel'



Cypripedium Gisela &quot;Pastel&quot; by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cypripedium Gisela &quot;Pastel&quot; by kavanaru, on Flickr

Emil



Cypripedium Emil by kavanaru, on Flickr

Hank Small



Cypripedium Hank Small by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cypripedium Hank Small by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 9, 2012)

I love the sharp contrasts between dark petals and the yellow lip.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2012)

Ramon, do you still have a G/H?


----------



## Kavanaru (May 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Ramon, do you still have a G/H?


A greenhouse? Yes... But the Cyps are not in it


----------



## Kavanaru (May 10, 2012)

and now... yes, they have a funny color in the pics... effect of the mobile phone flash...




Cypripedium Gisela by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cypripedium Gisela by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Kavanaru (May 10, 2012)

Cyp. Oliver and Cyp. Ulla Silkens still need their time to bloom...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2012)

Looking very good Ramon. I think you will be astounded at how much many of these will increase for you even next year. C. Gisela in particular is a "near weed" - well, for a Cyp anyway!:rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2012)

Nice flowers keep on growing


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

You had a great success with them!! They are all wonderful!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 28, 2012)

And here the last ones of this season...




Cypripedium Ulla Silkens by kavanaru, on Flickr



Cypripedium Oliver by kavanaru, on Flickr

And cannot take much credits for this one... It was acquired recently already in buds... 



Cypripedium kentuckiense by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 28, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> And here the last ones of this season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice pic, 
but for my eyes I cannot see a "Oliver", (montanum X henryi) Hybrid

I think it is some kind of parviflorum (hybrid ?)


----------



## Kavanaru (May 28, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> nice pic,
> but for my eyes I cannot see a "Oliver", (montanum X henryi) Hybrid
> 
> I think it is some kind of parviflorum (hybrid ?)



So far I know Oliver is calceolus x Lothar Pinkepank http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=945167


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2012)

You seem to be doing well with them so far Ramon! Interesting variation on your Ulla Silkens, and those kentuckiense - simply one of the best Cyp species out there IMO.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 29, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> So far I know Oliver is calceolus x Lothar Pinkepank http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=945167




Sorry about that !

YES YOU ARE RIGHT


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

Nice flowers


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> And here the last ones of this season...



Now I must check the weather in EU! Seems lots of crazy weather around the world, 100F in Southwest USA, Snow in Northwest...


----------

